# Famous Smoke Shop's BBQ Bash 6/30/07



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

I was flipping through the Famous Smokes' April catalog and saw an ad for a BBQ Bash event on June 30th 2007. Tickets are $95.00. Anybody planning on attending this event?

Here's a link to some info from their site...

http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/cigarstore.cfm


----------

